# Goal Zero has lowered prices



## HomegrownGal (Feb 11, 2013)

http://www.goalzero.com/?utm_source...242d1843-Price_Drop_reminder&utm_medium=email

I've been lusting over several of their products.


----------



## Justaguy987 (Mar 2, 2013)

Love my guide 10 kit, wish I could afford a Yeti 1250.


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

Me too!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Justaguy987 said:


> ... wish I could afford a Yeti 1250.


Sooooo much money, though.
http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f16/d-i-y-solar-generator-less-than-500-a-15496/


----------



## Justaguy987 (Mar 2, 2013)

LincTex said:


> Sooooo much money, though.
> http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f16/d-i-y-solar-generator-less-than-500-a-15496/


I have the perfect heavy duty plastic tote with wheels to build this in. Won't look as nice, but I bet I can get better batteries in it


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Justaguy987 said:


> I have the perfect heavy duty plastic tote with wheels to build this in.


Not a bad idea. My brother gave me something similar a few years ago, I just never found a use for it.


----------



## dahur (Dec 18, 2009)

I got the Nomad 7 last year for less than $100. I use it all the time. 
Works great.


----------

